# Epsom salt.



## iLikeBetta808 (Dec 10, 2011)

i've been looking around stores like KMart and Target, and i found a bag of epsom salt. but they don't have any salt that doesn't have dyes or perfumes. i wanted to get the one with eucalyptus mint, since it doesn't have dyes. but i didn't get it because i don't know how the perfume will affect my betta.

is it okay to use it?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

No, epsom salt must have NO additives like perfume.


----------



## iLikeBetta808 (Dec 10, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> No, epsom salt must have NO additives like perfume.


i can't find any.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

If you have Walmart available to you.. they have it in the pharmacy section- brand name Swan in a blue & white box. You may have to check the pharmacy section, unsure if you checked there or the bath aisle.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes, go to WalMart or ask a pharmacist at any pharmacy for pure Epsom salts with no dye or scent. Usually that's what people use since it's a great bath additive (I share the box here with the fish hehe) but you want plain plain plain. Any scent or dyes will harm your fish for sure. 

Our WalMart has Equate brand.


----------



## iLikeBetta808 (Dec 10, 2011)

sorry guys, i'm too young to drive. -_- walmart's not anywhere close to where i live. hopefully the one they're building down the road will open up soon.


----------



## iLikeBetta808 (Dec 10, 2011)

i just checked CVS pharmacy's site. they have generic brand that's plain. hopefully they have that when i go there.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

They should, when I went to by epsom salt, the employee took me to a section where the epsom salt was scented (lavender and mint) a few isles over in the medical section I found the plain stuff....


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I found my epsom salt at a small grocery store, so try that route too if CVS doesnt work out.


----------

